# Flowerhorn head shrunk. Need help!



## Aquariumhobby (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi guys I need help
I bought a flowerhorn 4 days ago. It's head is shrinking and I can see dents in the head. Is it normal or is it some disease. I am feeding him high quality pellets. 

1st day
















4 th day









His head shrunk and there is a big dent so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh wow! He could eat that colored gravel, I recommend you remove it. What size fish tank is this poor fish in? Fish's bodies will sometimes shrink if they don't have enough space to swim around in.


----------



## Aquariumhobby (Dec 12, 2020)

He is doing fine now and his head is back to normal size. Looks like he had transportation stress.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

That makes sense. Glad he's okay!


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

20yearfishexpert said:


> Oh wow! He could eat that colored gravel, I recommend you remove it. What size fish tank is this poor fish in? Fish's bodies will sometimes shrink if they don't have enough space to swim around in.


They will not get shrunk because of a small tank, but as a result of a disease or yes, stress.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

A small tank RESULTS in the stress of a fish! So IT CAN CAUSE the head to shrink! Lately you have bombarding all my replies with FALSE INFORMATION! Please stop. From your other post it seems like you only have one betta fish! Causing me to believe that you are throwing out random information!


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

20yearfishexpert said:


> A small tank RESULTS in the stress of a fish! So IT CAN CAUSE the head to shrink! Lately you have bombarding all my replies with FALSE INFORMATION! Please stop. From your other post it seems like you only have one betta fish! Causing me to believe that you are throwing out random information!


Watch Foo The Flowerhorn. Small tank sill not stress the fish, but when the fish is stunted. Stress will cause it to shrink as well as a disease. Bombarding? One betta fish? Throwing random information? I’ve got two tanks, one is 5 gallon betta tank and second one is 33 gallons which is 125L if you didn’t know LOL. 33 gallon is packed with livebearers xD
Wait wait wait.. you’re actually highlighting your mean words with capital letters? Using exclamation marks? You’re yelling which is, I suppose, is against rules. I’m sorry, but had to report this and I can report you further if you want?  Well, take you and your hissy fit and off you trot to your playground.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello! Like I said in another message, I am sorry if what I said was offensive. Glad you have two tanks!


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

20yearfishexpert said:


> Hello! Like I said in another message, I am sorry if what I said was offensive. Glad you have two tanks!


Its okay. I’m glad you apologized  Honestly, if I could I would have more tanks LOL


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Tk for accepting my apology, i'm sure your tanks are great.


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

that flower horn is so pretty.


----------



## Sunny yadav (Jun 25, 2021)

Aquariumhobby said:


> He is doing fine now and his head is back to normal size. Looks like he had transportation stress.


----------



## Sunny yadav (Jun 25, 2021)

Aquariumhobby said:


> He is doing fine now and his head is back to normal size. Looks like he had transportation stress.


What did uh did till the time his dent was there i am also facing the same dent on head issue for my flowehorn did u do any treatment ??


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Just sounds like he had some transportation stress and he recovered almost immediately. If a flower horn does get stressed out sometime its head will shrink but usually its because he's not eating enough.


----------



## sanjeet. (8 mo ago)

Hi guys I need help
I bought a flowerhorn last week. It's head is shrinking for three days fish was normal after three days head started shrink.


----------

